# what are the best bones/chewies for GR puppies?



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

_I am stocking up for the new puppy. I want to have LOTS of safe chew toys and bones. I don't like rawhide. I have heard of "sterile natural bones". What are they and where do you get them?What would be safe to leave in puppy's crate if I had to go out briefly?_


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Most major pet stores carry them (do you have petco or petsmart in canada?--if not check your local pet store). They are the large white bones, typically anywhere from 6"-10" in length and a few inches in diameter. They are a natural bone, basically cut from a large bone from a cow, then cleaned so that no "meat" is still attached. Sometimes you can get them with flavored filling, while othertimes they are just hollow. My dogs love them! And even with their hard chewing they last forever.

Here's a link to a listing for them at PetSmart.
http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441806068&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302026203&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=2534374302023689&bmUID=1136981603287

Laura


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

Lola loves the jumbones from pedigree. They don't last long. She devours them in like 15 to 20 min. But she loves them!! Hooves are good and last long. But, they are not fun to step on barefooted in the night. :no:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe rawhides are perfectly all right if you only allow them to be chewed in your presence... if you cannot be trusted to be that responsible then NO, they could be dangerous and you should not have them around. (I'll save the 'bleaching process' health aspect for another time.) Chew hooves, I think, are excellent but be prepared... they come with a certain odor. I actually find the odor somewhat pleasant but my wife and everyone else says it just plain "stinks!". Remember your dog's breath will smell like 'hoof' for many hours after the chewing session is over... can you say "Doggie Kisses"?

Hard bones and nylabones are probably too hard and too large to be of much interest to a young puppy but when the molars finally come in that might be different story.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Kongs are a good choice. You can put a bit of peanut butter or cheez whiz on the inside with a few pieces of broken cookies so they have to work to get the filling out. Don't stuff the kongs, just put a knife full around the inside. They can also be put in the freezer for when the dogs are teething. My guys LOVE the kongs when they're frozen... nice and cold for them.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

mojosmum said:


> Kongs are a good choice. You can put a bit of peanut butter or cheez whiz on the inside with a few pieces of broken cookies so they have to work to get the filling out. Don't stuff the kongs, just put a knife full around the inside. They can also be put in the freezer for when the dogs are teething. My guys LOVE the kongs when they're frozen... nice and cold for them.


Kongs are the favorite around this house. The dogs will bring them to me for a refill, TOO CUTE. I use american cheese slices, press it up against the inside so they really have to lick and work at it. I haven't tried freezing them, thanks for the tip! We have a variety of sizes and shapes of the kong and so far they are indestructible (a claim they make but I didn't believe until I owned one).

The hard boiled bones are good for stuffing cheese into, also, but be aware that as they age, small pieces can be broken off. We buy butcher bones and boil them ourselves. They are cheap and last a long time. (about two dollars for a large knuckle bone)


----------



## frank1 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Chilly Delights*

I'm not one for all the sweets and treats available for dogs...BUT...I had some friends over for dinner and they brought along a package of Frosty Paws for my goldens. At first I though it was a gimmick like so many on the market, but the dogs went into a trance licking the cups absolutely dry. Info on the mineral, vitamin content can be found at the web site, which also has a contest which may be of interest. www.frostypawstreats.com There are only 2-flavors, both are emptied with reckless abandon. I suggest leaving the treats in the plastic cups since my dogs would otherwise just wolf down the entire clump. Lick smacking delites. chow, frank1


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Whatever you use, do not use Greenies. On every dog board and discussion group i belong to, warnings are being posted, and many are posted by folks who either had their dog or a relative or friends dog end up having surgery, or even dying after chewing on these and then swallowing chunks.

I stopped giving rawhides to mine when KayCee chucked up a large piece of very soft rawhide a couple of times. She thought she could swallow it and she couldn't.


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

I got this off of another forum I belong to.. I do give mine bully sticks for a good chewy... 

Puppies do need to chew. From about 4 1/2 months, you puppy will begin teething and will have a serious need to chew. The best thing you can give your puppy is raw bones - preferably the slightly soft brisket (sternum) bones that a puppy can chew right through, but any recreational raw bone will do. NEVER give your puppy cooked bones (that includes smoked, sterilized and boiled bones) as dried out bones like these can splinter. If you can't bear the thought of raw bones, then buy a non-edible nylabone instead. Chewing is a great stress reliever for dogs, and an activity they will enjoy throughout their lives - so don't stop giving bones just because your pup has finished teething! 

Dogs should not be given rawhides, pigs ears or any other dried body part to chew on. These are a terrible choking hazard and many dogs have choked to death on raw hides. Rawhide has to go through several rounds of chemical cleanings in order to remove all the hair from the hide. These tend to not be rinsed off fully and the chemicals thus get ingested by the dog. Dried body parts (essentially leather) are also a bacteria hazard. Dogs' digestion systems are designed for fast processing of meat and bones, and that speed is their natural defence against bacteria. But dogs don't digest rawhide, it sits around in their stomach for some time before being passed in the same state as it went in. This can result in food poisoning, the mildest symptom of which is diarrhoea and vomitting


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When i was a kid and lived next door to Fred Flinstone, we alwasy gave chicken bones, etc to our bird dogs and never thouht a thing about it. We never had a single problem. Now that i know so much more, i shudder to think what could have happened to any one of them. A few years ago I was at the vets==I do think it was when KayCee was either getting the splint off her leg, or the stitches out following her knee surger--and i was back in the work area with her (my vet allows me all kinds of privies--he should I must have paid for about 15% of his new clinic)--and a chocolate lab pup was being worked on. His temp was 107 and he was almost limp. At that time they were not sure what was wrong with him. I later learned he had eaten a cooked pork chop bone and it had splinter and punctured his little tummy and he had peritonitis--he died.

Just a couple of weeks ago I was down at the mailbox with Buck and neighbor pulled up to get her mail and was petting Buck and asked him if he liked those bones. I asked her what bones and she said her husband had tossed pork rib bones over the fence to Buck. YIKES. I told he we did not allow our dogs to have any bones and I know he meant well, but tell him to not toss any food over to any of my dogs--they get just what they need from me and i want to make sure i know just what they are getting.


----------



## janb (Apr 27, 2005)

I have heard the sterile natural bones are to hard for young puppies. When the adult teeth start to come in they could even break a tooth. I waited to give mine those until she was about 8 months old. Nylabone has a cute set of "puppy keys" that my pup loved when she was just a baby. It was one of her first toys, but once the baby teeth were lost so did we have to loose the keys. Poor pup-pup..... I just can't find those darn keys!!!!


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

I have looked at both major pet stores here for those *Nylabone keys*! No luck tho'.I wanted to have them for the puppy homecoming but....
Malachi has a small natural bone that was originally stuffed with this red hard stuff. It was the only thing that distracted him from crying those first two days. He also has a liver flavored Gummabone (by Nylabone) that he likes too.:bowl:


----------



## janb (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't know if you have a Target Store where you live, but that's where I got mine. They have a lot of cool dog stuff and the prices are even better than at the pet stores. Treats too. I get the Iam's puppy biscuts for $2.19 a box and Petco wants $4.99!!!. They have a cool toy that's a tennis ball covered with a fuzzy material with a long bungie like tail. We are on our 2nd one as she finally put a big rip in the old one!!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

goldencharm said:


> I have looked at both major pet stores here for those *Nylabone keys*! No luck tho'.I wanted to have them for the puppy homecoming but....
> Malachi has a small natural bone that was originally stuffed with this red hard stuff. It was the only thing that distracted him from crying those first two days. He also has a liver flavored Gummabone (by Nylabone) that he likes too.:bowl:


 
GoldenCharm:
Vinny has a set of the Nylabone keys and they are by far his favorite toy. Petco sells them - they come in 2 different sizes and are one of the most rugged toys he has. They withstand tug of war, throwing around the room, and heavy chewing. If anyone wants to check them out here's the link to petco's online store for them:
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?R=9415&Nav=1&N=0&Ntt=keys&sku=904341&familyID=11558&

Laura


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

**

alas... I live in Canada and we don't have Petco or Target 
We do have Petsmart and Petcetera, however. t\They didn't have them last I checked. I wonder if they would order them in for me???


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

i would bet you could order them online.....might not be the cheapest to ship but it might be worth it to look into it!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

If petco doesn't come through with you for shipment to Canada.....here's Plan B. Have you ever used Ebay? They have some for sale on e-bay auctions. Check out this link...

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-SETS-of-NYLABONE-PUPPY-TEETHING-KEYS-LARGE-EX-THICK_W0QQitemZ7740739908QQcategoryZ20753QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemhttp://cgi.ebay.com/3-SETS-of-NYLAB...X-THICK_W0QQitemZ7740739908QQcategoryZ20753QQ


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

thank you!:wavey: 
I will ask at the pet stores here about ordering in. If not I will look into shipping/ebay. I need to make friends with someone in Washington state who comes up to Vancouver from time to time. Then I could just submit my "wish list" and we could meet up on my side of the parallel once in a while. Starbucks anyone?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldencharm said:


> thank you!:wavey:
> I will ask at the pet stores here about ordering in. If not I will look into shipping/ebay. I need to make friends with someone in Washington state who comes up to Vancouver from time to time. Then I could just submit my "wish list" and we could meet up on my side of the parallel once in a while. Starbucks anyone?


Did someone say Starbucks? I live in the Seattle area. We don't ever go up North, but would be interested in making the trip. It would be fun to make a day trip of it with the kids and Samson....

Rick


----------



## Heidi5 (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't know if you have considered fish products as chews. Heidi has a mixture of rawhide chews and fish skin jerky twists, she can take or leave the rawhide chews but she will do anything for the fish skin chews. The supplier for the fish skins in the u.k. is https://www.skipperspetproducts.com/dog-treats/dried-fish-skin-jerky


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

www.cleanrun.com has really cool safe chews like lamb trachea( blech). I also like the XL Whimzee toothbrush.


----------



## rtandkt (May 23, 2016)

Our vet recommended a chew from Virbac it says it is an Enzymatic Oral Hygiene Chew. They charged $27 for 30 but I found them at Amazon for $12. Our dog, Molly, is 10 weeks old and they keep her busy and not chewing on the furniture so much!


----------



## HuntersPosse (Jul 10, 2016)

I've recently found that my golden Hunter who is 10.5 weeks old, loves beef leg marrow bones. My butcher is lovely enough to cut it up into 4 medium sized pieces so I freeze the rest and give him one which has lasted a few days. Its also great for settling him down when he is having a spaz moment, he just lays down and gives it a good chew, I think it helps his sore gums alot.


----------



## benelatuit (Jul 22, 2018)

*Bully Stick source?*

Does anyone have a reliable, economical online source for bully sticks? The small ones are up to $3.99 at our local pet stores!:frown2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

benelatuit said:


> Does anyone have a reliable, economical online source for bully sticks? The small ones are up to $3.99 at our local pet stores!:frown2:


Check Chewy.com or Amazon


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

The cheaper they are the stinkier they will be as the odor free ones are processed to get the body fluids out before being processed into the final product you buy. Also, the cheap ones are also usually the ones that are made in Brazil, Argentine or Paraguay, not in the USA. For some those 2 things matter more then the couple dollars they save.


----------

